# LD model LD-1440S



## Dhal22 (Dec 6, 2021)

This is a lathe I acquired a month or so ago.  Lots to post here as I get it up and running.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 6, 2021)

Should that narrative be titled getting it DOWN and running?


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 6, 2021)

Interesting considering the initial electrical connection was a failure.  Here is the phase converter that my electrician installed.   It did not work.   There was a lot of football to watch Saturday and I didn't want too miss to much,  so we'll return again to the problem.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 7, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> Interesting considering the initial electrical connection was a failure.  Here is the phase converter that my electrician installed.   It did not work.   There was a lot of football to watch Saturday and I didn't want too miss to much,  so we'll return again to the problem.
> 
> View attachment 387678


Could be the generated leg is in the wrong place, try swapping the wires around.


----------



## akjeff (Dec 7, 2021)

If your lathe happens to have a transformer on two of the three incoming phases to step down a single phase to power pump, lights, etc.... Make sure the manufactured leg in not one of them.


----------



## mksj (Dec 7, 2021)

Those units from what I have seen are essentially a static converter, the only digital part of it may be some digital switching of the capacitors for starting. The third leg has no voltage unless the motor is running. So your control system (transformer/contactors) would not work if connected to the static generated line. If it was a VFD, in general they will not operate equipment directly and the PWM outputs will not play well with transformers, coils, electronic circuitry unless you have a Phaseperfect which smooths the third generated leg. 

You should be able to hookup power to your DPS and measure 240VACbetween the two pass through terminals, use those to feed the transformer.


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 7, 2021)

Motor rating plate for reference.


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 7, 2021)

akjeff said:


> If your lathe happens to have a transformer on two of the three incoming phases to step down a single phase to power pump, lights, etc.... Make sure the manufactured leg in not one of them.



I will look for that.   Thx.


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 7, 2021)

mksj said:


> Those units from what I have seen are essentially a static converter, the only digital part of it may be some digital switching of the capacitors for starting. The third leg has no voltage unless the motor is running. So your control system (transformer/contactors) would not work if connected to the static generated line. If it was a VFD, in general they will not operate equipment directly and the PWM outputs will not play well with transformers, coils, electronic circuitry unless you have a Phaseperfect which smooths the third generated leg.
> 
> You should be able to hookup power to your DPS and measure 240VACbetween the two pass through terminals, use those to feed the transformer.




I'll hand this off to my electrician........


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 16, 2022)

My electrician replaced the brand new converter but same results.  I may go another route.   I researching this brand on youtube right now but I don't do electrical.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 17, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> Interesting considering the initial electrical connection was a failure.  Here is the phase converter that my electrician installed.   It did not work.   There was a lot of football to watch Saturday and I didn't want too miss to much,  so we'll return again to the problem.
> 
> View attachment 387678




This does not power the lathe so my electrician is asking me for advice.  Rotary phase converters seem to be the best option.  There will be a large mill to power in the very near future.


----------



## akjeff (Jan 17, 2022)

If you would like to have 3 phase that you can simply plumb directly to the equipment, then a rotary converter or a Phase Perfect would be about it. That, or power each machine with its own VFD. Even if you go with a rotary or a phase perfect, you still need to be mindful that the third phase on either of these is a "manufactured leg" and should not be used on any machine inputs that are picking off single phase to power pumps, rapids, etc....These need to be powered with the two phases that "feed through" the phase converter device.


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 22, 2022)

Finally.  My son in law figured it out.  I'll make it to the shop later this week.


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 28, 2022)

I now have this lathe in it's tentative location.  Thoughts? I have a mill to put in this soon to be cleaned up room as well.  Should I have the lathe to the center or right of this wall?

I will paint the sheetrock later, just need to get this lathe usable.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 28, 2022)

I would locate it so that I had long access to the back end of the spindle for loading long bars if necessary.


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 28, 2022)

Thank you.  I was thinking that it needed shifting over.


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 29, 2022)

benmychree said:


> I would locate it so that I had long access to the back end of the spindle for loading long bars if necessary.




I moved it to the other side of the room.    Had to do some more sheetrock first.


----------



## Provincial (Apr 30, 2022)

That is much better.  Consider putting your mill in a corner.  Unless you are hanging long shafts off the end of the table, it takes up less space in the room because the main structure of the mill is back in the corner, and the working area is out in the open space.  If placed against a long wall, the mill table is quite a ways out in the room, taking up working space.


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 30, 2022)

Provincial said:


> That is much better.  Consider putting your mill in a corner.  Unless you are hanging long shafts off the end of the table, it takes up less space in the room because the main structure of the mill is back in the corner, and the working area is out in the open space.  If placed against a long wall, the mill table is quite a ways out in the room, taking up working space.




Mill at an angle in the corner?


----------



## Provincial (Apr 30, 2022)

Yes.  This is common in machine shops with limited space.  Pretty much 45 degree angle.


----------



## Dhal22 (May 3, 2022)

Lathe in place now.  To be leveled soon...


----------

